# JFreeChart: Beschriftung anzeigen



## ARadauer (9. Feb 2010)

Hi,
ich experementiere gerade einwenig mit JFreeChart herum.
Hab mir ein Bar Chart gebastelt. Kann mir jemand sagen, wei ich für jeden Balken die Datenbeschriftung, also den eigentlich Wert über jeden Balken, anzeigen kann?

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (9. Feb 2010)

ist mir bei LukeVlbg in einem der diversen Threads aufgefallen:
z.B.

```
DecimalFormat decimalformat1 = new DecimalFormat("#,##0.#######");
renderer.setItemLabelGenerator(new StandardCategoryItemLabelGenerator("{2}", decimalformat1));
renderer.setItemLabelsVisible(true);
```
bzw. mit etwas einfacherem Format..

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/87399-jfreechar-label-fuer-stackedbar.html


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (9. Feb 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht:

```
BarRenderer renderer = (BarRenderer) plot.getRenderer();
        renderer.setBaseItemLabelsVisible(true);
        renderer.setBaseItemLabelGenerator(new StandardCategoryItemLabelGenerator());
```


----------



## ARadauer (9. Feb 2010)

super danke!


----------



## ARadauer (10. Feb 2010)

mhn jetzt muss ich nochmal lästig sein.. jetzt ragt das eine Label über den Rad des Diagrams hinaus...

kann ich irgendwie den Maximalwert der linken Achse erhöhen?

Ich denke ich werd mir das Handbuch vom Chef kaufen lassen...


----------



## SlaterB (10. Feb 2010)

ValueAxis (JFreeChart Class Library (version 0.9.11))
und nach set-Methoden schauen  evtl. vorher mit get die vorherigen Werte abfragen, sofern schon gesetzt, sonst aus den Daten berechnen


----------



## ARadauer (10. Feb 2010)

pefekt.. danke


----------

